# anyone in pittsburgh, pa or surrounding areas?



## alisoninpitt (Feb 28, 2010)

finding people in the area with common interests in photography would be awesome.


----------



## jbylake (Mar 1, 2010)

alisoninpitt said:


> finding people in the area with common interests in photography would be awesome.


My daughter and grandson live in Pittsburg.  They've gotten 70 inches of snowfall this year.  My guess is everyone is frozen solid in a wall of ice...might be spring before you make contact with living humans from there....

J.


----------



## thebeatles (Mar 1, 2010)

I live near Pittsburgh. :thumbup:  PM me sometime.


----------

